# Sold out in less than one hour!



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Waterloo Amateur Retriever Club's Spring test sets new Texas record (unofficial) by filling up both flights of Master in less than one hour!


----------



## brandon a (Sep 9, 2013)

Impressive.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

One pro has 20, one has 17 and several others with 10 or less. Not a lot of room for the working stiffs. Maybe someday I will have to worry about this, but for now just reminds me of a recent thread.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Vicky;

Its been a while so I don't know all the players names anymore, but I only see about 16 of the 120 handlers aren't pro's or associated with a pro (and some of these 16 might be with a pro).
If I was still running HT's and hit EE 1.01 hours after entries opened only to find that a test is full, I'd be a little cranky if this was one I had circled on my calendar. 
I suppose that's just how it works these days. 
I can recall looking for ways to throttle back Tejas' numbers when there were more entries than volunteers, judges, grounds, etc to support them; but I'm still not sure how I'd feel about this as a just-missed-the-boat DIY handler, or the event chairman of a sport that was created for the weekend trainer. 
Its sure come a long way, huh? 

Mark


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't know your systems for entry over there! But our clubs have a draw for entry. Even then many are disappointed.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Interesting your name has Amateur in it. Too bad you can't reserve x-number of slots for the owner handler, giving them time to organize their entry? JMO


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Vicky's not with Waterloo, just a reporter.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Only thing I see interesting is there's actually a Cream puppy entered.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks like AKC Hunt Tests are going to the Pros .... amazing. It's a game changer hmmm ......

Maybe I will need to hunker down in HRC and enjoy running my dogs???

Rough Count is 81 of 120 dogs are with 7 Pros or 68% Pro Trained Dogs


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Vicky's not with Waterloo, just a reporter.


Actually, Mark, we did just recently join WARC at one of their training days. We can't make the meetings but wanted to join so they knew they could could on us to help and to attend a few of their great training days.

But you are right I was just reporting, not bragging or complaining. We plan to enter a Junior dog.

I agree that there is a fine line between managing the clubs resources and servicing the retriever community. I don't know what the answer is. Perhaps conflicting tests on the weekends so the Master entries could be spread out over 3 or 4 flights each weekend. Brazosport and one of the clubs in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area did that a couple of Decembers ago. Seemed to work out pretty well, from what I recall.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Joe Brakke said:


> Looks like AKC Hunt Tests are going to the Pros .... amazing. It's a game changer hmmm ......
> 
> Maybe I will need to hunker down in HRC and enjoy running my dogs???
> 
> Rough Count is 81 of 120 dogs are with 7 Pros or 68% Pro Trained Dogs


Looks like getting entered may be the newest "factor" in achieving a MH title.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

shawninthesticks said:


> Looks like getting entered may be the newest "factor" in achieving a MH title.


Your are right! BTW, I like your dogs name .... I got one of them! Independence = Indy!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Joe Brakke said:


> Looks like AKC Hunt Tests are going to the Pros .... amazing. It's a game changer hmmm ......
> 
> Maybe I will need to hunker down in HRC and enjoy running my dogs???
> 
> Rough Count is 81 of 120 dogs are with 7 Pros or 68% Pro Trained Dogs



Or ..... if you are in the area of the country with a club that runs NAHRA events .... come play with us!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks ,Her Birthday is ,July 4th


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Joe Brakke said:


> Looks like AKC Hunt Tests are going to the Pros .... amazing. It's a game changer


maybe, be, maybe not. North Alabama RC has a double master that has been open for about two weeks. They have one flight Friday and three flights of master on Saturday. No limit posted and so far only 92 masters entered, far short of 180 possible for the three Saturday flights. 
They are a MN club.


----------



## Rob Milam (Feb 7, 2014)

So is this the norm at this level? Sorry, I'm just getting my feet wet.


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

The one good side to being at a computer all day for work, I can check EE a couple times a day to see if my planned tests are finalized. Within a day or so that options gone! I have my eye out hard for an upcoming one with only one flight of Master, crossing my fingers I catch it in time! Theres an art to everything!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

The Snows said:


> Or ..... if you are in the area of the country with a club that runs NAHRA events .... come play with us!


That's what I say... Who needs all the headaches?


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Wait until one of them scratches a couple days before the test, then you'll see some pizzed off people.


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

badbullgator said:


> maybe, be, maybe not. North Alabama RC has a double master that has been open for about two weeks. They have one flight Friday and three flights of master on Saturday. No limit posted and so far only 92 masters entered, far short of 180 possible for the three Saturday flights.
> They are a MN club.


Talked with a couple of pros about this test while training this weekend. Seems like they aren't in a hurry to enter since it's not limited. 

For planning purposes, I'd rather be full a few weeks early than trying to split flights and find judges the week of the test.

See you in a few weeks.


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Vicky, I feel it's also a reflection of your thread from a while back about the lack of judges. There seem to be a higher percentage of the dogs with pros even at lower levels, so IMO it's inevitable that those owners that don't train, aren't going to attend seminars and become judges. They're disengaged from the system, outside of writing checks.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe instead of double masters, they could go to an Open and Amateur stake like field trials. Let the Pros judge the Am. and the Ams. judge the Pros.


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm NOT one to stir things up, but really....

It's too bad the Hunt Tests are being polluted with so many pros that do nothing (other than enter clients dogs) for the club supporting the event. 
I started doing dawg games a long time ago, NAHRA, ACK HT & then when it came out west HRC. Back in the day very few Pros involved. These days the HT arena is loaded w/Pros running some client/owners dog. I guess owners of these dogs get some sort of satisfaction having a Pro run their dog, to obtain titles for them (Yea-Hoo's). 
I'm all for professional trainers making a living, but with so many pros in the Hunt test arena, they should be changed to Owner/Handler stakes. That way the owner has to run the dog, same goes for the MN and the Grand.

Now go get your Popcorn & Beer, this just might get a little traction.


----------



## delawarebluehen (Apr 22, 2011)

The other option is have a owner handler Qualifying the same weekend. Many hunt test pro will skip going to those events.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

A thing to consider with HTs in TX this time of year. Pros (come edit out) here train all winter and like most of us need to find out where their dogs are in training before they head north into the fray. It is sad but a reality of where we are and most of the sky is falling fears may come true, hopefully to a lesser degree.
An example of what I mean by pros. Bryan-College Station Retriever Club 2014 Spring Hunt Test (masters limited to 180 dogs) full but I don't know how long it took. I was lazy and missed the last chance on both before heading back to God's country. (read frozen north)


Hope the slight correction in semantics helps convey my thought better.....


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

That dog won't hunt. The pro's in this one are all southern boys- Rody Best, Jeff Chesnut, Jack Morris, Lyle Steinman, and like that. I count 10 amateur handled dogs in a field of 120 dogs.

Pretty ironic club name regards

Bubba


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

I am constantly amazed then i am simple!
There were that many people setting around watching ee waiting on the moment !
I guess the winter weather and it has been crazy cold for here keeps many indoors. 

My Faith is an MNH x4 and because of a heat cycle and pregnancy we havent any quals toward this year- we have not tried to enter because the water has been to cold I am secretary for the ht of the North Alabama club and yet if the water doesn't warm we wont enter because we wont be ready. I hope all these filled tests mean later this spring some of the entries will be lower. 

While i am not a big fan of the limited entry i do understand some of the constraints. 
With that said North Alabama is wide open, there are available grounds, the tests will get done and if we need to scramble in order to open more slots that will happen 
I am a firm believer that if we build it they will come ! silly me 
Dk


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

Bubba, I'm hearing ya....
It's changed a lot since our old school NAHRA days.
Those were the days, just a bunch of guys doing HT doggie games in the off season.


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr. (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes! In this area of the country it is the Norm!


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

I want my MHTv (Master Hunter Title)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwDDswGsJ60


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Joe Brakke said:


> I want my MHTv (Master Hunter Title)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwDDswGsJ60


You and me Joe, you and me....Hugh

See ya soon....


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

> Sold out in less than an hour


And if that weren't bad enough in and of itself; what do you think all of this *undue*" limit the MN numbers" pressure has done to the judging of the STANDARD.........

Symptom of the real problem regards

john


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

jacduck said:


> A thing to consider with HTs in TX this time of year. Pros come here to train all winter and like most of us need to find out where their dogs are in training before they head north into the fray......



to branch off a bit.
if a person has a dog with a pro. and asks the pro "how is my dog doing?" 
and the pro says "I do not know, lets enter a test so I can find out"..........
well, person may want to look round for another


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Maybe if it is a limited entry test then the open for entry time should have to be posted in advance and then let the server crash from the flood of entries. Seriously have a posted open for entry time would remove any insider info advantage for getting in the test.


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

The easy and quick solution is for your club to get rid of it's MN designation. However we are now in a catch 22 where so many Amateurs have been driven out that there would not be enough entries to pay the bills. It's tough to enter, the bar has been raised a lot, the few Amateur's left are required to work their butt off, and most cannot winter in Texas. Mixing a hobby with a profession just doesn't work very well.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

How does a "VIP" account with EE work, doesn't it give an "advantage" to Pros when entering (i.e. it's easier, faster, and they don't pay up front)?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

FOM said:


> How does a "VIP" account with EE work, doesn't it give an "advantage" to Pros when entering (i.e. it's easier, faster, and they don't pay up front)?


VIP Account Terms
Your payment must be received prior to the start of this event. Entry Express will pay your entry fee(s) in full on your behalf. Entry Express Inc has extended credit to you and your prompt payment is appreciated. A late fee of $25.00 will be charged for all payments received after the start of the event. Furthermore, your entries are subject to be scratched from this event and Entry Express reserves the right to require payment in advance, via cashier check, for future event entry until your account is made current.

A $35.00 returned check fee will be applied to all returned checks in addition to any late fees incurred



So does the underlined mean that since EE is the 1st to know when an event opens , with a click of the button all of the VIP's preregistered dogs will be entered???

So said pro knows the event is coming and has his entries listed and paid with EE in advance.

You might have found the key to it all FOM.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

shawninthesticks said:


> VIP Account Terms
> Your payment must be received prior to the start of this event. Entry Express will pay your entry fee(s) in full on your behalf. Entry Express Inc has extended credit to you and your prompt payment is appreciated. A late fee of $25.00 will be charged for all payments received after the start of the event. Furthermore, your entries are subject to be scratched from this event and Entry Express reserves the right to require payment in advance, via cashier check, for future event entry until your account is made current.
> 
> A $35.00 returned check fee will be applied to all returned checks in addition to any late fees incurred
> ...


 
You are barking up the wrong tree. First, EE does not provide advance notice to VIP of event opening. Second, if you have a VIP account, you still need to enter each of the dogs that you want to run. Third, most pros I know do not use VIP function. Why? Because if they use CC, they do not need to pay for 30 days and they collect points (Cabelas card anyone). Fourth, the only time saved by a VIP in entering is that they do not need to enter CC information into EE. With Google Chrome, auto entry, that is much of a time savings.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Ted Shih said:


> You are barking up the wrong tree. First, EE does not provide advance notice to VIP of event opening. Second, if you have a VIP account, you still need to enter each of the dogs that you want to run. Third, most pros I know do not use VIP function. Why? Because if they use CC, they do not need to pay for 30 days and they collect points (Cabelas card anyone). Fourth, the only time saved by a VIP in entering is that they do not need to enter CC information into EE. With Google Chrome, auto entry, that is much of a time savings.


Barking does not come in the form of a question!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

shawninthesticks said:


> ... since EE is the 1st to know when an event opens .....


EE is the second to know. the first person is the event sec. at the desk typing in the event info. they only know when they are going to hit the enter key on the keyboard and final everything. Now if they call every Tom, Dick and Hairy right before they hit that key and say get on line now... well who knows? But the only way an entry can be rigged I feel, is by the sec. who can also twerk the EE random draw, if they wanted to. So be nice to the event sec. next test you are at.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed a descrepancy in the number of entrants posted on different pages of EE? For example, I use their event calendar and upon clicking on a certain event like the one discussed here, it showed 65 entries however when you click on "view entries" it showed 121 (for a little while), then it went to 120. I've e-mailed EE about it but have yet to get any response.


----------



## PennyRetrievers (Mar 29, 2013)

I spoke to an Event Secrertary who said that you could email EE about getting on a "waiting list" with the possibility of entering if someone scratches prior to the close of the test. 

A call to EE has confirmed that this is NOT true.

I'm on active duty in the military, and I have one dog that I want to run in a MH test. It's extremely frustrating to miss this sort of stuff, because I'm not sitting down in front of a computer waiting for the test entries to open. At this rate, I'm going to have a really tough time getting my girl to a test.

There's got to be a better way...


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Actually, Mark, we did just recently join WARC at one of their training days. We can't make the meetings but wanted to join so they knew they could could on us to help and to attend a few of their great training days.
> 
> But you are right I was just reporting, not bragging or complaining. We plan to enter a Junior dog.
> 
> I agree that there is a fine line between managing the clubs resources and servicing the retriever community. *I don't know what the answer is. Perhaps conflicting tests on the weekends so the Master entries could be spread out over 3 or 4 flights each weekend. *Brazosport and one of the clubs in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area did that a couple of Decembers ago. Seemed to work out pretty well, from what I recall.


I think that's the best option. I can't believe HTs are that popular over there, they are pretty much dying out here. I think we only had about 30 or so last Master I entered.

John


----------



## PennyRetrievers (Mar 29, 2013)

Moose Mtn said:


> Just a heads up.. only a few holes left in the Master at the Sooner test in May


I jumped on this one right away!


----------



## jecartag (Feb 25, 2011)

Ive got to be honest; after reading the title I thought this thread was about .22 bullets...I should have known better; an hour is quite a bit of time for them to be on the shelf


----------



## katpat (Apr 20, 2012)

I would like to make a comment on the pro's in the giving back to the clubs. The local pro's in the Giddings/Lexington/Manheim area have given back to the local clubs. They open their training properties to for club training on the weekends. I have personally seen and had them offer bird boys, clients, or spouses to help at the hunt tests when help is short. They promote and encourage their clients to run their own dogs. They are giving back to the sport. The pro's in this area are an asset to the clubs.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

And as I mentioned on another post..... Some of the pro clients give back either by helping at the test or...as in our case helping at clubs in the clients area,...where they are not even running a dog


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I haven't heard the "Master Hunter Excellent" stake mentioned as a solution in a while....

https://www.google.com/search?as_q=...=any&safe=images&tbs=&as_filetype=&as_rights=


john


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

I know the Metro alliance test filled very quickly this morning as well!


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Moose Mtn said:


> I know the Metro alliance test filled very quickly this morning as well!


Yep, I missed the boat on that one. Double master gone in no time...

I feel like I'm bidding on Ebay and trying to get check in and put in my entry at the perfect time!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm curious as to who actually knows first when the entries will open, EE or the Club secretary ? and who finalizes/approves the date AKC?

And why the opening date/time could not be posted when it is first added to EE .If you look at any that are "not finalized" they already have a closing date listed ,why not an opening date? Then at least everyone would know ,and make it a fair race. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

2tall said:


> One pro has 20, one has 17 and several others with 10 or less. Not a lot of room for the working stiffs. Maybe someday I will have to worry about this, but for now just reminds me of a recent thread.


This was my first thought... I remember that thread about this very issue as well!


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

The Metro Alliance test was pre announced when it would open..... On their Premium, it said it:


*Welcome Statement*************THIS EVENT WILL OPEN FOR ENTRY 2-13-2014**************

Welcome to the Metro Alliance 2011 Spring

Thanks to Alice and Scott Carruth and the Corrigan family for the use of these fine grounds.

Please help us maintain these grounds. Pick up your trash, close all gates, and stay on the roads when possible.

Thank you to our judges, gunners, workers, committee members and handlers. Good luck to all! We are a member of the Master National Club!!

*Metro Alliance Retriever Club is a member of the Master National Retriever Club.*


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

It brings me back to the old days, when I was Barrel Racing in rodeos.. You had to call in to get entered.. Only 10 slots in each event per performance.. So you sat on the phone hitting redial as fast as you heard the busy signal trying to get in...


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Moose Mtn said:


> The Metro Alliance test was pre announced when it would open..... On their Premium, it said it:
> 
> 
> *Welcome Statement*************THIS EVENT WILL OPEN FOR ENTRY 2-13-2014**************
> ...


Was it major deal to do that ? and do the members/ handlers entering think it at least gave everyone a fair chance in comparison to not posting the opening date?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Moose Mtn said:


> It brings me back to the old days, when I was Barrel Racing in rodeos.. You had to call in to get entered.. Only 10 slots in each event per performance.. So you sat on the phone hitting redial as fast as you heard the busy signal trying to get in...


But at least you knew when it was coming and gave you a chance to prepare.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

shawninthesticks said:


> I'm curious as to who actually knows first when the entries will open, EE or the Club secretary ? and who finalizes/approves the date AKC?
> 
> And why the opening date/time could not be posted when it is first added to EE .If you look at any that are "not finalized" they already have a closing date listed ,why not an opening date? Then at least everyone would know ,and make it a fair race. Maybe I'm missing something.


You're not missing anything Shawn, it's the "informal organization" at work... let's limit entries and then make sure all our friends get notified so they can get in... 

I get the limited entry logic, having sat 10 hours in a gun station more than once... 

I also get the advance notice to club members and so forth...

That doesn't make it good for the longevity of the game, however.

We need an impartial draw performed by a third party.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

shawninthesticks said:


> I'm curious as to who actually knows first when the entries will open, EE or the Club secretary ? and who finalizes/approves the date AKC?


The Club secretary knows when they are actually pressing the button to finalize the event.



shawninthesticks said:


> And why the opening date/time could not be posted when it is first added to EE .If you look at any that are "not finalized" they already have a closing date listed ,why not an opening date? Then at least everyone would know ,and make it a fair race. Maybe I'm missing something.


I have limited experience with the internals of the process, so take this for what its worth. I think there are many reasons why the closing date may not be known when the event is first placed on EE. Just to name a few possibilities:

The club may not have all judges lined up, 
the AKC may not have approved the judges panel, 
the club may still be negotiating for land, 
there may be issues with the water on the property, 
the Event secretary may have unexpected travel, 
The club may be waiting for approvals from some state agency,
There may be issues with getting help.

The club may want the event visible on EE, but not want to finalize it until all issues are resolved.

On the other hand, the event could be input and finalized all at once


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, this test was pre-announced as to the Date but not the time....which appears to be at 7 a.m. As I heard it filled the 60 dog Saturday test by about 7:40. And the 90 dog Friday test was full shortly after.

Lake Charles is open now.....get your entries in!


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes, like BBnumber1 said, the event secretary is the one that controls when the test opens.

Last year, our club limited the number of Master entries to 60. We listed the date and time it would open in the online premium weeks beforehand. It opened in the evening on a weeknight.

I was the event secretary. I hit the button to finalize the test. Then immediately went to enter and was still the third dog entered. Some people must have wicked fast typing skills.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Reminds me of those radio contests..."when you hear the secret song on your radio be the 10th caller to win the grand prize!."


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Lake Charles is open now.....get your entries in!


You made me scramble only to find it was a joke! Shame on you!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Brad B said:


> You made me scramble only to find it was a joke! Shame on you!


What do you mean? It is open....no joke.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Yes, this test was pre-announced as to the Date but not the time....which appears to be at 7 a.m. As I heard it filled the 60 dog Saturday test by about 7:40. And the 90 dog Friday test was full shortly after.


A double Master at the grounds we live on and couldn't get entered this morning...


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> What do you mean? It is open....no joke.


Can't see it on my computer then for some reason. Drats!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Only about 24 signed up so far and there are two flights.

You might need to refresh or shut down computer and bring it back up.

Really, Brad, you thought I'd be that mean? Heck maybe if it was April Fools Day, but not on an ordinary day.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Only about 24 signed up so far and there are two flights.
> 
> You might need to refresh or shut down computer and bring it back up.
> 
> Really, Brad, you thought I'd be that mean? Heck maybe if it was April Fools Day, but not on an ordinary day.


Ok my apoligies Vicki, apparently there's an issue with EE when using their events calendar. Only way it showed me the correct info was to search for the event again and go to it from the search results. Thanks!


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Yes, this test was pre-announced as to the Date but not the time....which appears to be at 7 a.m. As I heard it filled the 60 dog Saturday test by about 7:40. And the 90 dog Friday test was full shortly after.
> 
> Lake Charles is open now.....get your entries in!


I entered at 6:18 am (Mtn time, so 7:18 local time) and got my dog in one of the last few holes in the 60 limit, and there were still 30ish left in the 90 limit when I got her in.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

The Master entry thing is very frustrating. Months before a test and already filled. I don't have time to sit in front of the computer 24/7.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Crazy!!! Its time to limit the number of dogs per handler.

Also, its nice to see the Pros get to pay just prior to the test as a EE VIP. Wish I had that option to sign up without paying until later.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

In the agility world there is an open date for entries. No entries accepted before that time. It would be nice if there was an open date/time listed for HT entries.

Dawn


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Joe Brakke said:


> Crazy!!! Its time to limit the number of dogs per handler.
> 
> Also, its nice to see the Pros get to pay just prior to the test as a EE VIP. Wish I had that option to sign up without paying until later.


What does the payment have to do with it? The VIP deal is just a line of credit. Check with EE and get signed up if you think it will help you enter tests somehow.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Run Field Trials!


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Brad B said:


> What does the payment have to do with it? The VIP deal is just a line of credit. Check with EE and get signed up if you think it will help you enter tests somehow.


Absolutely it does, think about it. When I enter one dog I pay NOW. I must have the resources in the bank now to enter. If the test opens and I am low on cash, then I must wait until the cash is available. In a close with in days or hours, then I am SOL. It happened to me last year.

VIP requirement is High Volume transactions then they allow, not for your Am with 2 dogs. "EE VIP Our AKC VIP program is exclusively for our high volume AKC handlers."

Pro enters all of his Master Dogs and does not pay until "prior to the test" which can be the last day leading up to it. That's a lot of flexibility and helps cash flow ... and allows them to enter all dogs at one time without paying. If you can not see this as an advantage, then ..... in the two TX tests there is one Pro that owes $2200 and all the AMs (4 or 6) paid in advance.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I get your point, just don't think that feature of EE is being used that much to make a difference.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

With my trainer, the OWNER enters and pays for the dog to be entered. So there isnt any EE advantage there.


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

If someone calls EE and scratches prior to the closing date, do they update the website and show that there is an opening?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Joe Brakke said:


> Absolutely it does, think about it. When I enter one dog I pay NOW. I must have the resources in the bank now to enter. If the test opens and I am low on cash, then I must wait until the cash is available. In a close with in days or hours, then I am SOL. It happened to me last year.
> 
> VIP requirement is High Volume transactions then they allow, not for your Am with 2 dogs. "EE VIP Our AKC VIP program is exclusively for our high volume AKC handlers."
> 
> Pro enters all of his Master Dogs and does not pay until "prior to the test" which can be the last day leading up to it. That's a lot of flexibility and helps cash flow ... and allows them to enter all dogs at one time without paying. If you can not see this as an advantage, then ..... in the two TX tests there is one Pro that owes $2200 and all the AMs (4 or 6) paid in advance.



I think you misunderstand how this works. 

I am a VIP member. If I enter my dogs as a VIP, EE needs to receive my check by the day of the event. This does not help cash flow.

If, instead, I enter as non-VIP, I use my credit card, I don't get charged for 30 days. This does help cash flow. Also, if I use my credit card, I earn miles, points, etc. 

The upshot is that I don't use the VIP function and nobody I know uses the VIP function. It is more practical to use a credit card like everyone else.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Christine Maddox said:


> If someone calls EE and scratches prior to the closing date, do they update the website and show that there is an opening?


Yes, but you have to catch it when it's open to take advantage of it. I was able to get one additional dog into a local test just by checking back each day and I happened to see it at the right time. Of course there's the option of having someone you know scratch and ya'll could coordinate when the scratch is made, that might help.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> I think you misunderstand how this works.
> 
> I am a VIP member. If I enter my dogs as a VIP, EE needs to receive my check by the day of the event. This does not help cash flow.
> 
> ...


Eaxctly! Thanks for spelling that out Ted. In my opinion, if your hobby hinges on having that $80 in the bank then you're probably in the wrong hobby.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

I have not had a problem but it takes me at least 20 minutes to enter my 2 dogs and a friend's dog which I run. Am I just slow going through the process for each dog including entering CC information for each? Can't imagine someone entering 20 dogs doing what I do in less than an hour. There must be a better way to enter multiple dogs than what I do.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

caryalsobrook said:


> I have not had a problem but it takes me at least 20 minutes to enter my 2 dogs and a friend's dog which I run. Am I just slow going through the process for each dog including entering CC information for each? Can't imagine someone entering 20 dogs doing what I do in less than an hour. There must be a better way to enter multiple dogs than what I do.


You are for sure doing it wrong. I timed myself (several times today) and it takes me about 2 min. to enter. That's anywhere from 6 master dogs to 1 junior dog. Granted, I do have my CC # memorized and can type close to 60 WPM and ten key is over 120 WPM. But I can't imagine what you're doing for 20 min. even with the slowest interweb speeds.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Brad, someone posted that a pro could enter 20 dogs with just a single click and I wanted to know if multiple dogs could be entered at one time. I am slow entering dogs. Don't do it a lot even though I also run HRC. I even did a practice run last night and missed the check of release of liability and had to go back a screen. I do have my dogs' information on EE but then after entering 1 dog, I have to figure out how to click on information for next dog.

The last thing I want to do is get 1 or 2 dogs entered and not all. I can understand the pros feeling the same way. I have no desire to make a long trip and take the time for just 1. So I just forget entering if it looks like I might not get all entered. I am glad to help out at my club's HT even if I choose not to run a dog, but it will be much harder to help if I can't run. It is an unfortunate situation and hopefully will be fixed.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

As to the advantage of using a CC over the VIP payment method......It would depend on what point in my CC billing cycle I was in when the charge was made.
That of course is unless one could pay off their VIP balance using a credit card, perhaps one hooked up with a PayPal account;-)

Best of both worlds regards

john


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

I haven't really given this next statement a lot of thought; but, wouldn't the problem be solved if pro's couldn't enter dogs... Hear me out. I am not talking about them not handling the dogs. EE could set up the system so that the owner/co-owner of the dog must be the one to enter the dog. Takes the headaches away from the pro's on entry fees as the owner would have to pay at the time of entry. Takes away the problem of a pro entering 20 dogs at one time thereby giving everyone the same opportunity to get their dog entered..........just a thought. Good, bad, indifferent............Now that I have put this out there, I'll think of all the drawbacks.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

caryalsobrook said:


> Thanks Brad, someone posted that a pro could enter 20 dogs with just a single click and I wanted to know if multiple dogs could be entered at one time. I am slow entering dogs. Don't do it a lot even though I also run HRC. I even did a practice run last night and missed the check of release of liability and had to go back a screen. I do have my dogs' information on EE but then after entering 1 dog, I have to figure out how to click on information for next dog.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is get 1 or 2 dogs entered and not all. I can understand the pros feeling the same way. I have no desire to make a long trip and take the time for just 1. So I just forget entering if it looks like I might not get all entered. I am glad to help out at my club's HT even if I choose not to run a dog, but it will be much harder to help if I can't run. It is an unfortunate situation and hopefully will be fixed.


Yes you can enter all your dogs on one transaction. You shouldn't have to "figure out how to click on info for the next dog", if they are all under "My Dogs" then you just go down the list and check which dog you want in which stake.
But the problem is not how to enter dogs it's about knowing when the event opens. Christine's idea may have some merit, puts the responsibility on the owners which wouldn't hurt my feelings too much. But on the other hand I would be disappointed to see a clients dog not get entered when they needed just that one more pass or something.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

This is how my trainer handles it.. As the owner, it is MY responsibility to get my dog entered. He gives me a heads up as to what tests I should enter.. and He iwll generally send me a text as a reminder to get my dog in....Or I will do the same if I happen to see that a test is open....If it is really important to me, I will drop everything and get my dog in.. If it isnt a priority.. I can roll the dice. I guess my trainer puts the game plan in the dog owners hands. 

As I mentioned in an earlier post... a couple of weeks ago, he called me at 10pm Mtn time (11 pm in Texas where he is) My heart dropped, as no good news comes that late... But the call was to get my dog entered in Rose Country.

I pulled off my truck and horse trailer off to the side of the road, and entered her that very minute, on my phone.BTW.. do you know what a pain in the rear it is to enter a dog on EE on a smart phone! .. Anyhow.. It was important to me to get her in, and I approached the situation with the appropriate urgency to get in.




Christine Maddox said:


> I haven't really given this next statement a lot of thought; but, wouldn't the problem be solved if pro's couldn't enter dogs... Hear me out. I am not talking about them not handling the dogs. EE could set up the system so that the owner/co-owner of the dog must be the one to enter the dog. Takes the headaches away from the pro's on entry fees as the owner would have to pay at the time of entry. Takes away the problem of a pro entering 20 dogs at one time thereby giving everyone the same opportunity to get their dog entered..........just a thought. Good, bad, indifferent............Now that I have put this out there, I'll think of all the drawbacks.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Brad B said:


> You are for sure doing it wrong. I timed myself (several times today) and it takes me about 2 min. to enter. That's anywhere from 6 master dogs to 1 junior dog. Granted, I do have my CC # memorized and can type close to 60 WPM and ten key is over 120 WPM. But I can't imagine what you're doing for 20 min. even with the slowest interweb speeds.


Brad you have to remember that Cary and I grew up in a world where everything was done on paper. Heck, toddlers these days know more about technology than even existed when I was in college. So, being slow, comes naturally to dinosaurs...;-). Sorry Cary...


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Moose Mtn said:


> This is how my trainer handles it.. As the owner, it is MY responsibility to get my dog entered. He gives me a heads up as to what tests I should enter.. and He iwll generally send me a text as a reminder to get my dog in....Or I will do the same if I happen to see that a test is open....If it is really important to me, I will drop everything and get my dog in.. If it isnt a priority.. I can roll the dice. I guess my trainer puts the game plan in the dog owners hands.
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post... a couple of weeks ago, he called me at 10pm Mtn time (11 pm in Texas where he is) My heart dropped, as no good news comes that late... But the call was to get my dog entered in Rose Country.
> 
> I pulled off my truck and horse trailer off to the side of the road, and entered her that very minute, on my phone.BTW.. do you know what a pain in the rear it is to enter a dog on EE on a smart phone! .. Anyhow.. It was important to me to get her in, and I approached the situation with the appropriate urgency to get in.



But Rose Country wasn't limited. And good luck to your dog this weekend!


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

huntinman said:


> Brad you have to remember that Cary and I grew up in a world where everything was done on paper. Heck, toddlers these days know more about technology than even existed when I was in college. So, being slow, comes naturally to dinosaurs...;-). Sorry Cary...


Ok Bill but I am a YOUNG dinosaur!! 

What I want to say though is that a couple of those on this forum have PM'ed me and already given me some help. They also have told me to contact them if I still have problems. I intend to take a dry run on EE and see if I understand their shortcuts. Many times help comes via a PM and most people do not realize how kind many are. I thank them and want all to know of their courtesy.


----------



## dckdwg82 (Feb 5, 2014)

Christine Maddox said:


> I haven't really given this next statement a lot of thought; but, wouldn't the problem be solved if pro's couldn't enter dogs... Hear me out. I am not talking about them not handling the dogs. EE could set up the system so that the owner/co-owner of the dog must be the one to enter the dog. Takes the headaches away from the pro's on entry fees as the owner would have to pay at the time of entry. Takes away the problem of a pro entering 20 dogs at one time thereby giving everyone the same opportunity to get their dog entered..........just a thought. Good, bad, indifferent............Now that I have put this out there, I'll think of all the drawbacks.


Best idea Ive heard yet...... and for them to tell you when its going to open


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> But Rose Country wasn't limited. And good luck to your dog this weekend!



I mis spoke. We entered Rose country but College Station was the one I had to entered in the middle of the night


----------

